# Edge band trimming?



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anyone use one of those fancy two sided trimmers for edge banding? 

I've seen pricier ones in the catalogs and wonder if they are worth the money. A while back I bought one of the single sided cheapos and yes...you get what you pay for. The edge on the cutting blade was the equivalent of the built in sharpener on a box of Crayolas..:furious:

I learned early on how to keep a good edge on a chisel and trim the banding with that. But I do get tired and lose focus sometimes and suddenly I've just lifted and nice piece of veneer off my plywood.

I have a bunch of walnut ply that I need to edge band soon, and really don't want to (can't afford to) mar the surface, but would like to cut some labor time down.


-Armand


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

What works for me and is more fail safe is to use a mill file. For grainy woods like Red Oak, even a router with a trim bit can catch the grain and cause it to tear.

I use a 12" or 14" mill file (diagonal cutting lines and straight lined edges). Using the file almost flat to the panel, and having the handle lead the edge as you move forward, use straight smooth strokes and break (shear) off the veneer as you go with only push strokes. Don't have the front of the file ahead of the handle while pushing. You are breaking the veneer off almost flush to the panel. When the edge is done, go back and file smooth. 

Once you get this rhythm, it is very fast.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Double sided trimmers are fine, use em all the time. Also Buy the Virutex end trimmer, saves gazillion hrs of madness, ( dont ask how I know this LOL ). There is now a double sided trimmer with Carbide blades costs about 40 bucks and Oh yeah I am considering it alot.
Jack


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Joesdad, just noticed you iz a joisey folk also, wherebouts?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks, I'll consider both options. I've used a file on white melomine (sp?) before, never knew you could use it on wood too.


Skymaster, I'm down here in Warren cty, small town of Alpha. I work out in Madison, Chatham, Summit area. I did one job there six years ago and swore I'd never drive that far to work...but, they like _nice_ things out there, so it's worth the 100 mile round trip.


----------



## premierrenovation (Oct 25, 2007)

joesdad- I belong to Hawk Pointe in your county. We live in Hunterdon County. We also work in all the same areas that you do. Basking Ridge, Bernardsville, Madison, Chatham and Mendham. Get areas to live and work.


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Joesdad; LOL LOL Alpha yessir I knows wherebouts you are hiding. Puts ya about 15 mins outside of Little Washington right?


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Joesdad; LOL LOL Alpha yessir I knows wherebouts you are hiding. Puts ya about 15 mins outside of Little Washington right?


Yep, Washington is getting quiet the facelift with some new sidewalks, lamp posts and mulitple curious main street fires.




premierrenovation said:


> joesdad- I belong to Hawk Pointe in your county. We live in Hunterdon County. We also work in all the same areas that you do. Basking Ridge, Bernardsville, Madison, Chatham and Mendham. Get areas to live and work.



:thumbsup: I grew up in Annandale, I moved out here for the lower taxes, and now it doesn't seem much different except I have twenty minutes tacked on to my drive.


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

hello all,
for normal edging for melamine eg vinyl edging use a glass scraper(the ones where you can change the stanley blade)but blunt the edge a little on some sandpaper,next use a sandblock and lightly round off the sharp edge then use your scraper again to take off the burr left by the sanding. 
on veneered board cabinetmans advice using the file is best.
this is the edge banding machine we use it does a nice job you can put strips of wood on(upto 8mm),and also put the kitchen worktop tape on with it:thumbsup: .


----------



## baldy (Nov 16, 2007)

check out episode 33 of the wood whisperer!! just watched it today. all about edge banding


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

just watched episode from here hes got some good advice, is the wood whisperer a tv program over there in the states because ive never heard from him and if so could i ask what channel?


----------



## baldy (Nov 16, 2007)

no just online. www.thewoodwhisperer.com much better he gives his opinions and advice and you get to watch live and talk to him about anything. he is the man!!!


----------



## vinnyb76 (Sep 25, 2007)

thanks for the feedback baldy its appreciated. i`ll have a good look on his site.


----------

